# sunday 24th



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

With strong southerly winds and a big swell is there any locations that will fish well in the northern beaches area?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I desperately want to get out tomorrow. Looks like the afternoon into evening might be the pick of it, windwise. How about a popper session up the back of Narrabeen Lagoon? Fish the windward shore (which would be the northern shore). Almanac says 5:30-8:00 is peak fishing time. Will launch at Middle Ck if I make it. Jamieson Park is also a good spot to launch.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Peril

Sorry I can't make an arvo fish.
I can only do a morning.
Let me know if you are keen

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

No problem.
I will go surfing.
Manly will be crankin.
5 foot and offshore.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

